# Mauser Barrel?



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jan 13, 2010)

I am looking for a heavy bull barrel in 308 for a Mauser 98 (large ring) action, the only barrels i have found have been at Midway and they are all "contour" barrel's. I want a target/ match grade barrel with the chamber unfinished 20 to 26 inch's...

Can anyone point me in the right direction?


----------



## HOLLiS (Jan 13, 2010)

Maybe Douglas barrels, Brownells, Numrich or google foo.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jan 13, 2010)

Man I have been a google retard all day looking for one, I am begining to think I am going to have to have Douglas or Kraiger cut one for me. I was hoping to get the cost down by finding one already on the market.


----------



## HOLLiS (Jan 13, 2010)

Why not get a .308 from current manufacture?  Look at Thompson Center, Icon.  I have one,  very very nice.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I just ordered this one:

http://www.midwayusa.com/viewproduct/?productnumber=665197

It was on sale and it will fit my need. I am tinkering around with an old mauser action I had laying around, not sure if I am going to do a tactical or a sportser build. I was thinking about building a 20 inch tactical SWS off the mauser action, but I will need to see what this barrel will look like if I cut it down to 20 inches. I have a tactical  stock design I came up with that I would like to build out of a peice of Iron wood I have, but I guess if it's not going to look the way I want then I am just going to build it on a sport'er/ hunter design...

In other words I am on 30 days of CON-LEAVE and bord out of my mind...


----------



## HOLLiS (Jan 14, 2010)

If you where near me, I would let you use my lathe and crowning cutters.  Sounds like a good project.  Hope it all works.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jan 15, 2010)

HOLLiS said:


> If you where near me, I would let you use my lathe and crowning cutters.  Sounds like a good project.  Hope it all works.


 
Holy fuck! Dude you have a gun lathe? Man you have got some money tied up!

I have a buddy here local who owns a gunshop/gunsmith shop and he has a lathe, cnc and cutter/reamer die set. I was planning to just intrude on his shop when the parts come in. I will post up some pictures when it is finished...


----------

